# Wie bekommt man so ein funkeln hin



## bacardi206 (4. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

Wie bekommt man so ein funkeln?! (Oder wie man das nennt) hin?

Hier ein Bild als bsp.

http://images.andale.com/f2/118/127/22167975/1143936302470_bild1.jpg


LG Jasmin


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (4. April 2006)

*Runkeldifunkel*

Also,

das Funkeln sieht aus, als wäre es beim Fotografieren der Brillis entstanden, hervorgerufen durch - in der Regel unerwünschte, aber manchmal auch gezielt als Effekt eingetzte - Spielgelungen und Lichtbrechungen im Linsensystem der Kameraoptik.

Das geht aber auch manuell mit Malwerkzeugen in Photoshop:

- Du erzeugst eine neue Ebene über Deinem Ausgangsbild
- Mit weißer Farbe malst Du einen spitzen Rhombus - so was hier: ?
- Dann wendest Du 'Bewegungsunschärfe' mit senkrechter Ausrichtung an, um das Ding zu verwischen.
- Danach kannst Du's noch mit 'frei transformieren' beliebig in die Länge zerren.
- Nun dublizierst Du diese Ebene und drehst das Dublikat um 90°
- Übereinandergelegt ist das Gefunkel praktisch fertig, Du kannst es noch hindrehen und verschieben, wie's Dir in den Kram passt.
- Um den Effekt anzupassen, exerimentiere mit Ebenendeckkraft und Modi.

Das nachfolgende Beispiel ist eine Kombination aus 'Ineinanderkopieren' und 'umgekehrt/negativ multiplizieren', jeweils mit reduzierter Deckkraft.


----------



## Philip Kurz (4. April 2006)

Hallo bacardi.

Dieses Funkeln kann man brushen bzw. mit einer Werkzeugspitze erstellen. Ich habe dir mal einen Thread herausgesucht:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/175896-glitzer-effekt.html

Grüße

Philip

/edit

Ach, da kam das Telefon dazwischen. Sorry Onkel Jürgen.


----------

